# Exchange Server 2003 als Verteiler



## DJCMay (2. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

auf die Gefahr hin, dass die Frage schon einmal gestellt wurde, möchte ich sie trotzdem stellen. 

Ich habe ein kleines Heimnetzwerk. Als Server fungiert ein Windows Server 2003 R2.

Nun habe ich den Exchange Server 2003 drauf gespielt und möchte ihn als internen Verteiler benutzen. D.h:

Ich habe im Netz noch einen Rootserver, auf welchem ein Mailserver läuft. Da ich gehört habe, dass E-Mails von dynamischen IPs so gut wie nirgends durchkommen, möchte ich im Prinzip, dass der Exchangeserver die Mails aus dem LAN bekommt und dann an den SMTP-Server im WAN schickt, welcher diese dann weiterleitet. Ebenfalls soll Exchange vom dortigen POP3 die Mails abholen und verteilen.

Kann mir jemand eine Anleitung sagen, die mir hilft, dies zu bewerkstelligen?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Sinac (3. November 2007)

Als das verteilen sollte kein Problem sein, auf dem Rootserver einfach einen Mailserver installiaern und den Exchaneg drüber relayen lassen (Als Smarthost einricten). Der Rückweg ist ein Problem, da Exchange 2003 keinen POP3 Connector hat, das muss dazu gekauft werden und ist nicht günstig. Warum lässt du den Rootserver nicht komplett die Mailabwicklung machen? Von dort kannst du die Mails genauso gut per POP3 oder IMAP abholen.


----------



## DJCMay (3. November 2007)

Ja, das ist der bisherige Weg. Alles läuft direkt über den Rootserver. Nun wollte ich allerdings auch solche Vorteile wie Kontakte und Kalender auf dem Exchangeserver nutzen.

Das Problem ist also, dass ich mit Exchange die Mails nicht vom Rootserver abholen lassen kann, richtig?

Ich kann im DNS-Eintrag ja 2 Mailserver mit unterschiedlicher Priorität eintragen. Wenn ich also mit MX-Prio 10 den Exchange nehme und mit MX-Prio 15 den Root, so wird doch erst versucht, dem Exchange das zu schicken, ne? Sollte das nicht klappen, geht es an den Root.

Kann ich dann nicht den Root so konfigurieren, dass er die Mails weiterleitet, sobald der Exchange online geht?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## olqs (7. November 2007)

Ich würde das so einstellen:

Im Exchange Server den Root-Server als Smatzhost eintragen, danach versendet der Exchange alle Emails über den Root.
Auf ne geeigente SMTP Authentifizierung achten, da du ja sicher kein offenes SMTP Relay auf deinem Root Server haben willst.

Auf dem Root Server Transport regeln einrichten, dass alle Emails die an deine Email Domain adressiert sind an deinen Root Server weitergeleitet werden.
Beim Postfix MTA wird das in der /etc/postfix/transport eingerichet. Dort kannst du auch eine dyndns Adresse angeben.
Zusätzlich kann ein Blick in die Postfix Doku nicht schaden. Interessant sind da die Konfigurationsoptionsen für Relaying.

Im DNS Server bleibt dann der MX Eintrag für die Domain auf dem Root Server.

Es gibt auch im SMTP Protokoll die Befehle ETRN/ATRN mit denen man die Mail Auslieferung eines anderen Hosts antriggern kann. Habe das aber noch nicht eingerichtet , dazu aber für den Exchange Server eine Anleitung gefunden:
http://www.realmcp.com/guide.asp?id=2


----------

